# Shipping to US from Dubai



## ReloMan (Aug 31, 2008)

I have cloths and a few toys that I need to ship to the US. A few boxes. Anyone have any info or could point me to a thread discussing the topic. No rush, I am looking for a low cost alternative.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

we've always fedexed our stuff from Canada. Unfortunately its pricey but our company has an account so we pay later


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Try Aramex. I think they are cheaper than DHL, but not sure by how much.


----------



## ltyabes (Sep 22, 2010)

*Please help*



ReloMan said:


> I have cloths and a few toys that I need to ship to the US. A few boxes. Anyone have any info or could point me to a thread discussing the topic. No rush, I am looking for a low cost alternative.


I'm moving out of Dubai in a couple of months. What option did you use to ship your items? Your experience would be very helpful. 

Thanks


----------

